

Ask HN: How to learn Electrical Theory? - shire

Where is a good place to learn Electrical theory? Basic stuff like Ohm&#x27;s law.
======
MichaelCrawford
There are two distinctly different things to learn, what is commonly called
"E&M", for Electricity and Magnetism, then also Electronics, what you need to
build circuits that you can use for, say, smartphones.

You can go a long ways towards using Electronics without really understanding
E&M but it helps a great deal if you do.

The second volume of The Feynman Lectures on Physics covers E&M. The first
volume is classical mechanics, the third volume is quantum mechanics.

For Electronics you can't do better than The Art of Electronics by Horowitz
and Hill however it is rather pricey.

------
homarp
a book maybe ? see
[http://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/wiki/beginners](http://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/wiki/beginners)

